# Need help from a "Trike Head" with Happi Time tricycle  please.



## timing727 (Dec 4, 2010)

I would appreciate any information on this tricycle. It is labelled as a Sears Roebuck Model 8530 Happi Time.
I am familiar with the fact that Sears did not manufacture this trike. Perhaps it was made by Murray. 
I was hoping to find out what year it was manufactured in. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Also, I am intrigued by the square "boxy" shape of the front fender and I can't seem to match it up with anything similar. Any thoughts?


----------



## ridingtoy (Dec 6, 2010)

It's either a Murray or Midwest manufactured trike sold through Sears. My guess would be early/mid 1960s with the metal seat. Most 1950s Midwest and Murray models had springer seats on them.

You could also post the question on the www.tricyclefetish.com site blog. Josh over there might be able to pinpoint the year and mfr. for you. The trike is still in beautiful original condition for it's age.

Dave


----------

